# Finally rode my Whizzer then the carb leaked gas!



## oquinn (Aug 19, 2018)

What do i do now?


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 19, 2018)

where is gas coming out? them carter carbs are easy to work on , the brass bowl has 2 gaskets that leak sometime


----------



## oquinn (Aug 19, 2018)

It was dripping on the botom or it was running out the end of the card and running over


----------



## oquinn (Aug 19, 2018)

How do i know what brand i have?


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 19, 2018)

It looks like a carter model N. Was it rebuilt before installed?


----------



## oquinn (Aug 19, 2018)

Im not sure. The motor was.


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 19, 2018)

sounds like the needle and seat not closing or dirt in it, or possibly float  issues,ie set to high or has a pin hole in it and fills with gas and sinks to bottom , its best to remove the whole carb and see, whizzer on used 2 brands of carbs tillotson and carter both are good carbs,your is a carter


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 19, 2018)

here your carb internals


----------



## oquinn (Aug 19, 2018)

Do they sell rebuild kits anywhere?


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 19, 2018)

You can find them online. If you have an old power equipment shop (lawn mowers & tractors) they may have/can get one for you. Some of the whizzer guys have kits available sometimes.
Carter N Kit


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 20, 2018)

I agree with the needle and seat issue. My Sportsman did the same thing , just pulled it off -disassembled and cleaned it up and now it's just like new .


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 20, 2018)

25-160s is  citing the whole needle and seat kit, 3 pieces.  ( 20;   gasket washer. 21; valve seat, 22;  needle. )   Old time needles were solid while newer has a small rubber tip. if newer and sitting for years it's prob dried out and the leak is the carb's bowl over filling.  the needles are,   in general,  in most carbs,  pretty common In sizes.  I.E. it shouldn't be very difficult to get one, just match the length. inside old metal gas lines can be rust. Rust particles that'll cut rubber tipped needles and flood the carb.

Also the  float may   not be adjusted correctly. 21-105.         On the top of float     almost in-between the 2 hanger brackets is a brass tab. when it's hanging on the carb, that tab should adjust, (bend)    Turn carb up-side down; float is even with carb; needle is closed.  Carb up-right float is hanging with slight pitch down needle valve is  open. I.E when adjusted correctly as you run engine, float lowers; gas in bowl is allowed.  once that float sits level; needle closes bowl. 

Flooding and leaking carb is usually 1 of 2 things. needle/ valve seat or float is not adjusted correctly.


----------



## Connor (Aug 20, 2018)

I had the same issue with my Carter Model N on my 49 Pacemaker. I pulled it off and rebuilt it with this kit:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263881106983

The trick I found to prevent any leaking was using loctite, Teflon tape and rubber gasket on the bottom of the sediment bowl bolt. Haven’t had any issues since.
-Connor


----------



## bricycle (Aug 20, 2018)

That's too nice to have fuel leaking all over it.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 20, 2018)

Connor said:


> I had the same issue with my Carter Model N on my 49 Pacemaker. I pulled it off and rebuilt it with this kit:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263881106983
> 
> The trick I found to prevent any leaking was using loctite, Teflon tape and rubber gasket on the bottom of the sediment bowl bolt. Haven’t had any issues since.
> ...



This kit you posted dont show nothing!


----------



## Connor (Aug 20, 2018)

oquinn said:


> This kit you posted dont show nothing!




Sorry about that:
https://m.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Genuine-...NwAAOSw3WxaGYnY:sc:USPSFirstClass!92106!US!-1


----------



## oquinn (Aug 20, 2018)

I took it apart the float floats and dont have any air bubbles. The needle looked clean. The angle of the float seems right. But the gas seems to pump out this lower hole


----------



## rhenning (Aug 21, 2018)

The needle doesn't look right to me but it might just be the picture.  It looks worn.  Roger


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 21, 2018)

I’d bend the float tang a little it looks a tad high. Gas that’s   Coming out the hole means it’s getting too much gas. The float is the culprit either it’s sticking or it’s bad.. you can fix it or buy another one.  To see if the float is the problem sometimes you can shake it and listen for the sound of liquid inside. Or weigh it dry  then after it’s been in the gas weigh it again... make sure the float is not sticking if it’s fine.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Connor (Aug 21, 2018)

oquinn said:


> Thanks everyone!




If you can’t get it to work, I’ve got a set of them with the original brass fuel line I’ll sell you...
-Connor


----------



## oquinn (Aug 21, 2018)

Set of what?


----------



## Connor (Aug 21, 2018)

oquinn said:


> Set of what?




Carter model N carbs, I’ve got both models and the brass fuel line I want to sell...


----------



## oquinn (Aug 21, 2018)

How much and what condition?


----------



## Connor (Aug 21, 2018)

Both are in great shape, enough to have one perfect one and one as a back-up. I can do $100 plus shipping...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm just glad there wasn't a fire!


----------



## oquinn (Aug 22, 2018)

Cleaned carb with carb cleaner now dont get gas to the engine.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 22, 2018)

Have you actually set the float to factory specifications?  Small engine repair 101.  Turn the carb up side down and measure the distance between the body of the carb and the float.  That is listed some place.  If the float is not there the engine will not run or run right.  Roger


----------



## oquinn (Aug 24, 2018)

Connor said:


> Both are in great shape, enough to have one perfect one and one as a back-up. I can do $100 plus shipping...
> 
> View attachment 856442



Can you do any less.?


----------



## Connor (Aug 24, 2018)

oquinn said:


> Can you do any less.?




Ill do $90 if you cover shipping... 
-Connor


----------

